# Natural ways to bring on ovulation?



## allisonrose

This is my 7th cycle TTC. Last month I decided to try Fertility Blend vitamins to see if they would help. I didn't ovulate last cycle. I also have not yet ovulated this cycle and today is CD16 - typically I ovulate on CD14 or 15.

I used an OPK on Monday which showed a faint line. I skipped testing on Tuesday - busy night. Last night I tested again, I had absolutely no line. So I hoped that my LH had already peaked and I had ovulated earlier in the day and we BDed. This morning my temp is definitely pre-O.

I am so bummed out and firmly believe that something about the Fertility Blend vitamins messed up my body. On another site, some people mentioned that if you take FB with a regular vitamin you get too much of something - they could not remember what. Has anyone heard this before?

Is there any natural way of bringing on ovulation? I know that my husband will want me to go to a Gyno to get this figured out and I'm sure the fix will be Clomid or something similar. Plus I have to figure out what cycle to tell the doctor I'm on because I don't plan on waiting a year of TTC till getting some testing done.

Please someone help.


----------



## texaspeach

I don't know of any natural ways to bring on ovulation immediately, but you can sometimes improve your cycles by improving your nutrition. Not necessarily with vitamins but by the foods you put into your body. There is another type of supplement called optivite that is highly recommended. I haven't tried it but I'm planning on it. Get your hands on a copy of fertility cycles and nutrition (can't remember the author off hand)! She also talks about how night lighting can sometimes induce ovulation.


----------



## allisonrose

I've had no problems ovulating the previous 6 months. I even ovulated the first cycle off BCP (albeit late in the cycle). My eating and sleeping habits have not significantly changed during the past 2 cycles.
The only thing different was the Fertility Blend vitamins.


----------



## Delight

I've never tried it myself, but several friends of mine swear that acupuncture will do it. If you Google "Acupuncture Fertility"...you'll hit a lot of stuff.


----------



## folaboye

Hello









I think you can drink grapefruit juice to ovulate naturally. I'm a living example. I do'nt know how to ovulate. Last month FF said I do'nt ovulate so I read in one board that said that you can drink GFjuice. So I tried it this month I was surprised on Saturday that FF confirmed that I ovulated on Day 15 on my cycle. I only drank the juice a day.

allisonrose: pls try it.

Hope that help


----------



## allisonrose

As much as I dislike grapefruit juice, it won't hurt to give it a try.


----------



## folaboye

Hello

Yes try it . It won't hurt









It works for me.

Good Luck


----------



## Amber~Joy

I make no guarantees, but most people who have drank our New Growth Fertility Tea have ovulated twice a month. I know I did. It was about 8 months after my second baby was born. My hormones were goofy so I waited until I had ovulated, then started drinking the tea to help regulate my hormones and MOODS! LOL So hubby and I didn't use protection because I had already ovulated. About 7-10 days after my normal ovulation I started feeling ovulation pains and my CM changed. I got worried so we just stopped BD'ing. Apparently it was too late. I got pregnant from that second ovulation. I thought it was just a fluke until we had other people come back to us and tell us the same thing had happened to them after drinking the tea.

*shrug* Again, I make no guarantees, but it might be worth trying.


----------



## nicklepic

I'm not sure if it brings on ovulation, but Vitex (Chasteberry) vitamins help to regulate your cycle. That may or maynot include helping ovulation occur. I started taking it because I wasn't ovulating post mini-pill and still breastfeeding and it probably was coincidence, but I got pregnant immediately.

HTH!
Nicole


----------



## Amber~Joy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nicklepic*
I'm not sure if it brings on ovulation, but Vitex (Chasteberry) vitamins help to regulate your cycle. That may or maynot include helping ovulation occur. I started taking it because I wasn't ovulating post mini-pill and still breastfeeding and it probably was coincidence, but I got pregnant immediately.

HTH!
Nicole

Yep, Vitex is great for promoting ovulation. It also happens to be great for increasing milk production and a host of other issues. The tea I was talking about up there has Vitex in it.


----------



## allisonrose

Fertility Blend has Vitex in it and it is what I believe messed up my cycles in the first place. Over at the Ovusoft board there are some people who have been helped by Vitex and others who had a similar result as I did.
It was recommended to me to read The Infertility Cure which talks about who will benefit from Vitex and who will not.
Unfortunately when I first searched for info on FB I found nothing but good things. I wasted at least two months by taking those vitamins. Now I most likely just have to sit back and wait to see what next month brings.


----------



## Amber~Joy

We also have the same tea without Vitex for the people who decide Vitex is not for them.


----------



## Rowan Tree

I, too, tried Vitex for a month, but it seemed to mess up my cycle even worse. It was my 7th month TTC when I just tried to relax, tried to not pay attention to when ovulation was going to happen, and got lots of sleep. That's when it happened. I also began having 1/2 to 1 tsp. cinnamon everyday--helped to regulate my blood sugar levels which was causing some fertility issues with me.







to you!


----------



## folaboye

I read all the posts and I learned more. And I agreed all these work as well.

You Mamas are great.


----------



## kvan

First of all...









It is so frustrating, I know. I am on month 7 too.

I had been taking Vitex for the past few months (but stopped because it *seemed* to be giving me headaches. Could have been a coincidence though).

I don't think I ovulated this month either (first month after stopping Vitex), according to the OP kit.

I am going to try that tea w/out Vitex (yum), and look into local acupuncturists up on the "tribes" board.

I have a gyno appt waiting in the wings at the end of May...hope I don't end up needing it


----------



## Amber~Joy

I was talking to someone yesterday who is more knowledgable about Vitex than I am, and she asked me if the Vitex you all are taking is organic. She said that if the Vitex and other herbs are not organic, they could have pesticides and other chemicals on them that would screw up the way they are supposed to work. She said that if the Vitex or other herbs in your teas/supplements are having the opposite effect that they are supposed to have, then you should really check into seeing if they are organic or not.

Thought that might be something to consider for those of you who have had a bad experience with Vitex.


----------



## noorjahan

I usually don't visit this forum, but for the last 2 months I missed my periods (not pregnant), which is driving me nuts! I am ready to ttc from July for #1. And right now, I'm just so pissed off that ovulation just vanished. I usually have longer cycle every 35-40 days, but at least do ovulate and get AF. But now that I'm so close to start ttc.....Viola I'm not ovulating.







If I don't get period that means I'm not ovulation, right? Or women can ovulate but miss period and not pregnant either?

And I'm blaming my 1 a day women's vitamins. I really don't know if that's the cause , but this is the first time I'm taking vitamins EVER. And after thinking for a while...I realized I didn't get period after I started to take those vitamins. Even though it's just regular vitamins, I've a feeling it has something to do with my pissing periods! Someone from MDC recommended to apply some herbal oils on stomach starting around new moon, but I missed the new moon timeline this month since I don't have the oil yet.

I also heard about the night light thing. And I'm trying that now started 2 days ago. But the grapefruit juice sounds good.


----------



## allisonrose

I ovulated! I was so surprised to see my temp up Friday morning!

I did drink the grapefruit juice for two maybe three days. By that last day I was convinced it wasn't going to work and couldn't possibly choke down another glass.

I've been drinking soy milk every morning on the theory that ovulation occurs after a build up of estrogen and soy mimics estrogen.

I also started taking Red Raspberry Leaf supplements with peppermint tea. This came from seeing it as an ingredient in Fertilitea. I researched it and it's supposed to help tone the uterus so I figured well it might help, it might not.

Then again it could be the fact that I just figured forget this cycle. Not going to happen. I figured wait for AF and next month hopefully everything will be good. Bam 98.3 on CD24.

So I'm crossing my fingers that I'll get some good news in about a week and half. Our timing for BDing wasn't terrific but it just takes one...

noorjahan - I believe you're right that if you don't get your period, you're not ovulating. Either AF or pregnancy follow ovulation.


----------



## Amber~Joy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allisonrose*
I ovulated! I was so surprised to see my temp up Friday morning!

I did drink the grapefruit juice for two maybe three days. By that last day I was convinced it wasn't going to work and couldn't possibly choke down another glass.

I've been drinking soy milk every morning on the theory that ovulation occurs after a build up of estrogen and soy mimics estrogen.

I also started taking Red Raspberry Leaf supplements with peppermint tea. This came from seeing it as an ingredient in Fertilitea. I researched it and it's supposed to help tone the uterus so I figured well it might help, it might not.

Then again it could be the fact that I just figured forget this cycle. Not going to happen. I figured wait for AF and next month hopefully everything will be good. Bam 98.3 on CD24.

So I'm crossing my fingers that I'll get some good news in about a week and half. Our timing for BDing wasn't terrific but it just takes one...

noorjahan - I believe you're right that if you don't get your period, you're not ovulating. Either AF or pregnancy follow ovulation.

Congrats!!







Hope to hear good news very soon!

Just so you know, there are women who don't get their period postpartum, but are ovulating on a monthly schedule. I have quite a few friends who started charting it and were able to successfully conceive with no periods between children. A couple of my friends haven't had a period in nearly 5 years because they kept getting pregnant again.


----------



## folaboye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allisonrose*
I ovulated! I was so surprised to see my temp up Friday morning!

I did drink the grapefruit juice for two maybe three days. By that last day I was convinced it wasn't going to work and couldn't possibly choke down another glass.

I've been drinking soy milk every morning on the theory that ovulation occurs after a build up of estrogen and soy mimics estrogen.

I also started taking Red Raspberry Leaf supplements with peppermint tea. This came from seeing it as an ingredient in Fertilitea. I researched it and it's supposed to help tone the uterus so I figured well it might help, it might not.

Then again it could be the fact that I just figured forget this cycle. Not going to happen. I figured wait for AF and next month hopefully everything will be good. Bam 98.3 on CD24.

So I'm crossing my fingers that I'll get some good news in about a week and half. Our timing for BDing wasn't terrific but it just takes one...

noorjahan - I believe you're right that if you don't get your period, you're not ovulating. Either AF or pregnancy follow ovulation.


Congrats!

I wish you best of luck in catching the eggy
Sticky vibes.

And thank you on the other information you put together to achive your aim (ovulate). I'll really makes use of them.


----------



## allisonrose

Folaboye - I have no clue if anything I did actually contributed to Oing. The vitex might have just flushed out of my system finally.

7 DPO - half way through the 2WW. I hate this part of the cycle. I want to just know now!


----------



## folaboye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allisonrose*
Folaboye - I have no clue if anything I did actually contributed to Oing. The vitex might have just flushed out of my system finally.

7 DPO - half way through the 2WW. I hate this part of the cycle. I want to just know now!

Relax and don't stress yourself up







(easier said than done)








: while waiting and







: for you.

Sending you loadful of


----------



## allisonrose

Thanks for your encouragement but AF showed up.


----------



## clavicula

take B vit complex! helps getting pg as well!


----------



## folaboye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allisonrose*
Thanks for your encouragement but AF showed up.


Oh I'm sorry.









Sending you a huge







s
And wishing you GL. in next cycle.

I too the same here. CD2 today.

Sending myself









And group














to anyone experiencing this


----------



## Amber~Joy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allisonrose*
Thanks for your encouragement but AF showed up.

{{{hugs}}}


----------



## courtenay_e

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allisonrose*
I've had no problems ovulating the previous 6 months. I even ovulated the first cycle off BCP (albeit late in the cycle). My eating and sleeping habits have not significantly changed during the past 2 cycles.
The only thing different was the Fertility Blend vitamins.

The Author of the book mentioned above is Marilyn Shannon. You're asking if there's anything to make you ovulate? Read the book. You'll learn a lot.


----------



## allisonrose

Thanks everyone!

And I'm sorry that you had no luck as well, Folaboye










Maybe this next month will be our lucky one!







:


----------



## folaboye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allisonrose*
Thanks everyone!

And I'm sorry that you had no luck as well, Folaboye










Maybe this next month will be our lucky one!







:


Amen and thanks.


----------



## maggieh31

Hey i was reading your post and i recently found out i don't ovulate either i want to try the grapefruit juice thing how much and how often please help


----------



## greenluv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maggieh31* 
Hey i was reading your post and i recently found out i don't ovulate either i want to try the grapefruit juice thing how much and how often please help


I'm wondering the same thing! I may be ordering some of that tea, too. Here's hoping I can O 2x in a month and get twins


----------



## Zapriya24

Wher
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amber~Joy*
> 
> I make no guarantees, but most people who have drank our New Growth Fertility Tea have ovulated twice a month. I know I did. It was about 8 months after my second baby was born. My hormones were goofy so I waited until I had ovulated, then started drinking the tea to help regulate my hormones and MOODS! LOL So hubby and I didn't use protection because I had already ovulated. About 7-10 days after my normal ovulation I started feeling ovulation pains and my CM changed. I got worried so we just stopped BD'ing. Apparently it was too late. I got pregnant from that second ovulation. I thought it was just a fluke until we had other people come back to us and tell us the same thing had happened to them after drinking the tea.
> 
> *shrug* Again, I make no guarantees, but it might be worth trying.


Where do u get the tea from


----------

